# Size of Driving Arena



## drmatthewtaylor

We are considering having an indoor driving arena, we are a little limited by space, although we'd love to have a LARGE arena.

My question is what is the smallest it can be and still be usable for driving for <46'' ponies?

Dr Taylor


----------



## uwharrie

I am curious to know what is suggested as well. We are also building an area (outside) I think we will be able to make it 120 x 90. (possibly only 100 x 90) Our horses are all under 38 in.


----------



## RhineStone

We are also limited by space, so our indoor arena is 60' x 80'. There is a photo of it on our website. That is about as minimal as I would go. We have worked our 48" Shetland in there, and you can get a decent trot, but not a brilliant one, but it is good for working on bending!




As soon as the snow is off the ground outside, we can't wait to work horses outdoors. The indoor is good for starting horses and in a pinch in bad weather. I would love one AT LEAST 100' long or more. 80' wide would be nice, too.

We are going to clear more trees outside for a regulation driven dressage arena (roughly 100' x 300'). The more room the better!


----------



## disneyhorse

Our arena is about 90 x 90 and it is pretty small. It's good for starting horses in, but you can't really get an extended trot down very well with the Shetlands. For minis it's okay. I wouldn't go any smaller though.

Andrea


----------



## Howard Stables

My arena is 60 x 156 and has worked well for the harness and road ponies (and pleasure ponies) both Shetland and Hackney.






If I had a choice of going longer or narrower (I don't think I would go narrower than 60 ft), I would go longer. The straight aways are really nice for the road ponies.


----------



## ponyrecruit

When I was in NH had limited space for indoor (which was really to use in bad weather or in winter) - made mine 60 X 40 and that was for a 16 hand saddlebred - yes I drove in the indoor. It was enough to keep him legged up for the winter and ready for show early spring. The expense was so much less than a normal size indoor. If you are interested in more info - send a PM.


----------

